# What gives hay that good smell?



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well you know how you can smell hay and it has that good smell or walk by a hay barn and it smells good,but what nutrient in the hay gives it that smell? Is it plenty of nitrogen or potash or is it just the way it is cured? Some of my hay has a good smell and some of it doesn't just been wondering.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That wonderful smell is the "good stuff" leaving the hay.

I enjoy the smell of a field as the hay is curing, enjoy the smell of freshly baled hay. Then I am reminded that the good smell is leaving never to return. And it is taking some nutrients along for the ride.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had an old salty dog once tell me "If it don't smell, it ain't no good". Realize that is not an answer about what makes it smell-that must be various volitile organic acids being released by off-gasing.

By the way, what ever it is, Teff hay has a tripple dose of it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Even if that nice sweet smell is taking something away it is still better than any foul smell coming from the hay.


----------



## JM.Shook (Jul 22, 2013)

I believe its called coumarin.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you guys ever smelled an alfalfa field after it's been flood irrigated? Not rained on or pivot irrigated, but flood irrigated. That is one of the best smells around.


----------

